# How much does your horse weigh?



## MrsElle (20 July 2009)

Interested in the weight of other peoples horses.

I weighed Ellie and Daisy the other day and they are both bang on 540kg.  Ellie is 16.2  ID x TB and elderly and underweight.  Daisy is 15hh and an Irish Cob.  She is just about perfect weight  cant see her ribs but can feel them.

Please could you post weight, height and breed of your horses for comparison?


----------



## Tiarella (20 July 2009)

Doug is a tiny bit under 500kg 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He has been out on lush grass for 3 weeks with no exercise and has came back a porky pig so is in need of a serious weight loss plan! I had him at 450kg when I rode him everyday, when I first had him he was 575kg! He is a 13.3hh welsh x nf


----------



## LCobby (20 July 2009)

Did you do them on a weighing stall, or by tape?

Weigth according to a weighing tape- 540 kilos
Weight on a veterinary weighing stall  650 kilos
15hand HW Cob


----------



## scotsmare (20 July 2009)

16.1hh Warmblood, 4 yr old, weight a little on the light side of just about right, 525 kg.


----------



## samstar (20 July 2009)

My 13.2hh weighs in at 345kg


----------



## peanut (20 July 2009)

My 16 hh tb x id has come down from 530 kg to 505 kg whilst on restricted grazing.  I'd like her to settle at about 515 kg.


----------



## Tiarella (20 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My 13.2hh weighs in at 345kg 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

What breed is he/she?


----------



## samstar (20 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
My 13.2hh weighs in at 345kg 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

What breed is he/she? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

My he/she is dartmoor x tb supposedly


----------



## only_me (20 July 2009)

16.2hh ISH  480kg 
	
	
		
		
	


	






he has a 46 inch girth which is massive on him


----------



## YorksG (20 July 2009)

15.3 Appy mare currently weighing in at 536kg, needs to loose 36kg.

IDx 16.3 548kg, so about right

cob 14.3 438 kg, a little light but needs to keep weight off for elderly joints.

All by taape, so we use it to compare like with like over time


----------



## floradora09 (20 July 2009)

Last time I weightaped my 14hh 20 yr old NF gelding, he was about 400kg.


----------



## muffinino (20 July 2009)

T is the 14.2 traditional coloured cob in my sig 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He is roughly 450-5kg at the moment. He went down to 445kg in winter but was up to around 480kg last summer as he had a couple of months off harder work due to me being in hospital and my recovering from it.


----------



## bex1984 (20 July 2009)

14.1hh and currently weighs about 445kg on a weightape. 
He's lost 100kg in the past year and a half


----------



## Mike007 (20 July 2009)

My 17.3 HH Irish sports horse was 735 kg on a weighbridge and he is heavier now!!


----------



## Bug (20 July 2009)

My 16hh TB is 511kg - and I think he looks a little underweight but he is definitley bigger than when i bought him in March 09.


----------



## dwi (20 July 2009)

15hh cob, 500 ish on a weigh tape but she is very deep barrelled, I suspect less on scales. She is super fit at the moment, you can even see the odd rib when she works.


----------



## Pidgeon (20 July 2009)

17hh ISH and 643kg on a weighbridge  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 far more than the weightape showed so I was a tad 
	
	
		
		
	


	




P.S. he's not fat


----------



## kellyeaton (20 July 2009)

my boy is an appy x new forest he is 15hh and weighs in around 550kg!


----------



## charlyan (20 July 2009)

I've only ever used a weigh tape on my horse but he's usually around 515-518kg in summer dropping to around 500kg in winter.
I know the tape isn't accurate but I use it regularly to monitor his condition.

He's a 15.2hh British Sporthorse (fairly solidly built) and a good doer- the worst he's been was 530kg the first summer I had him when I didn't realise just what a good doer he is!


----------



## tabithakat64 (20 July 2009)

Lady (a 13.2hh Welsh B x Arab) - 323kg.  She's just about perfect.
Fudge (14.3hh hw, Welsh Cob) - 495kg.  He's out of work and overweight despite being on restricted grazing, I'd like him to be 450/470kg.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (20 July 2009)

My 15.1hh Anglo-arab was 440kg last time I weight taped him

My 15.3hh dutch warmblood was about 475.  Both tend to be between lean and about right (they are both fairly fit).


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (20 July 2009)

My 16hh TBX1D weights about 470kg. People say he's fat though, so I dont know how good that is


----------



## beutifulwobble (21 July 2009)

eeeerrr if you want fat we weigh taped my cob for a research projectat uni and it didnt meet so we got him on th eweigh bridge and with a thermatex, headcoller and shoes on he was 702 kg but he was 16hh with 10 + inches bone. I felt very slim stood beside him xxx


----------



## Honeypots (21 July 2009)

TB x ID (more TB),16hh..approx 525kg...could be more 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 as he's a bit tubby atm

Hairy chunky Cobbie, 15hh...no idea but would guess approx 600kg...overweight 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Lightweight cobbie,14.1hh..368kg on weightape...just right

Connie type, 13.1hh...351kg on weightape...needs to lose a touch more

Welsh A, 11.2hh... 256kg...just right

Mini Shetland, 35ins..no idea but just right


----------

